# Chilean Juices and grapes in NW PA.



## wyntheef (Jan 13, 2010)

If anyone is interested in the area, just got this from jerilu.
Jody says the product will be in around early May. 

View attachment chilli wine.xls


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2010)

Those are good prices. Have you made wine from this Chilean juice before?


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 13, 2010)

no tom. first chilean for me. I've got a 6 gal bucket of barbera ordered.


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2010)

I been getting Chilean juice for about 4 years. You should get a Malbec and a Carmenere as well ... another choice would be Red Zinfandel
I usually get 2 ea of above


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 13, 2010)

I keep seeing carmanere and malbec as fresh juices and kits, but since I haven't tasted them yet, I don't want to spend money until I know if I like them.
Besides, at this time, I don't have room to do more than 1 or 2, at most, batches at a time.


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2010)

Buy a decent one around $15-$20. You will like it if you like the dark reds


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 13, 2010)

Maaaan I wish this was closer to home. I would really like to try a pail. :>


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 13, 2010)

My first choice would be the Malbec.


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 13, 2010)

I just found out how good barbera is a few weeks ago. Now I'm hooked. 
that particular wine was from a cellar craft showcase kit, and it was gooood.


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 13, 2010)

Jody also informed me, there would be Italian and Californian selections in the fall this year.


----------



## Edward Sacco (Jan 13, 2010)

You can't go wrong with any variety of Chilean juices, I've been making the reds for 4 years and have been happy with all of them. The Malbec and Carmenere are really exceptional. I do more buckets every year. I' done some good blends from these and have won ribbions with everyone I' ve entered into competion. The reds are way better than the red buckets from Cental California.God bless, Ed


----------



## TeamKA (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish I lived closer to Erie!


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 20, 2010)

"I wish I lived closer to Erie!"


Are you sure about that? It snows a lot heren so there's not a whole lot to do in the winter months    Most people get cabin fever.  It's not for everyone. 

Think I'm kidding? Check this out! 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=35594&highlight=snow#post35594


----------



## TeamKA (Jan 20, 2010)

I just moved to Harrisburg from the "snow belt" east of cleveland about a mile from the lake. Trust me I know about snow =).


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Come on Steve theres lots to do here in Erie. Make wine, drink wine and write your name in the snow..LOL. Even Troy wouldn't dare try that one! I did not know we could get the juices from the produce supply houses until last week I heard about it. I was told about the one you just mentioned and also there is one down near Hermitage that is suppose to be real good. I don't remember the name though.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been sharing this with friends and it looks like we may order some pails. I'm very excited about trying Chilean juice:>


----------



## ERASMO (Jan 23, 2010)

*Tasting Chilean wines*

I have never tasted a Chilean wine before and was thinking about making some this spring when the juice becomes available. I bought a bottle of Malbec and one of Carmenere. I am going to taste tonight. Which would be best to start with?

Thanks


----------



## Rock (Jan 23, 2010)

This spring will be our 5th year making wine from chilean grapes.These grapes produce some of the best wine i have ever made.The grapes are hand picked to perfection.No leaf or spec of dirt on them.The Chilean people take alot of pride in there grapes.I recommend making it.These wines have produced gold and bronze.My favorite is the syrah.


----------



## rawlus (Jan 23, 2010)

never worked with the chilean product before. are the juices pressed and balanced or how processed are they? if you get musts are you renting a press or how are you addressing the pressing?


----------



## Rock (Jan 23, 2010)

You can buy fresh juice.I only buy grapes and have a press.As far as balanced,if you are reffering to ph and ta i always do those myself.I dont know if the juice you buy is done.


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

ERASMO said:


> I have never tasted a Chilean wine before and was thinking about making some this spring when the juice becomes available. I bought a bottle of Malbec and one of Carmenere. I am going to taste tonight. Which would be best to start with?
> 
> Thanks



Well, by now you 'must" have yasyed them. Which one do you like?
I lie both so I make both
You can preorder from Gino's in NJ


----------



## wyntheef (Jan 23, 2010)

Ya, I tried the malbec last night. The store didn't have any carmanere so that'll have to wait, but the malbec fits right in with the dry reds I've come to like. Seems a tad drier and fuller/darker. Gonna have to try one more to make sure I like it enough to make 5 gallons though.


----------



## PAwinedude (Jan 24, 2010)

Do these buckets come with TA, Brix, PH readings? Probably a good idea to check yourself I guess


----------



## ERASMO (Jan 24, 2010)

Tasted the Malbec and Carm. last night. We did enjoy the Malbec over the Carm. I agree with wyn. and we will try another Malbec to be sure we want to committ. What do you think about oak with the Malbec?


----------



## Rock (Jan 24, 2010)

We have a barrel of merlot/malbec from last spring thats coming along real nice.I really like this blend alot.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2010)

I like a medium toast with malbec, I made some from grapes this year. Malbec is a nice medium density wine that fits in with just about every meal, its bigger then a Pinot but not as heavy as a Cab.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 25, 2010)

*chilean juice*

Tell you what I'am finding out with the juices is the nose of the wine really isn't there,taste yes,mouth feel a little thin ,even thought is definately a from of mouthfeel,if you open up the bucket and taste the raw product ,not bad,after fermentation,kind of loose the aroma,this is starting to be a common thread with all the bucket jucies,itys,cals, and chills,the melbec is much better in flavor if the tannans are layered in,what i like to do is buy and $8 to $10 bottle and sample it as I'am going along the process ,or after the first full year and before bottling just to see how close I have come to a rounded product,or notWade I sent you a sample of my melbec what was your findings,taste the difference from kit to juice at least my version of melbec the one thing is that it does evolve with time ............


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 1, 2010)

Consumer Produce in the Strip District of Pgh has the Chilean Juices listed on their site for early May pick up also. Prices are comparable.


----------



## fishman (Mar 24, 2010)

*juice and grapes brix from jerilu*

I know jody and his boss pretty well, was told the juice and grapes brix was 22 to 24 brix ex -exporter they will be tested again when they clear customs.Definetly try the carmenere. It is fast becoming the signiture grape in chilie ,and may be in short supply for a couple of years due to the quake damage to winerys and vinyards.enjoy art


----------



## IQwine (Mar 24, 2010)

wish these were available nearby.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2010)

Fishman, welcome to the forum. What wines do you make. Are you making kits or from fresh fruit.


----------



## fishman (Mar 24, 2010)

*flavor profile on carm*

most of the carmenere i have drank has been blended with cab ,sarrah,or both have been silkly smooth and drank well young (3)years from vintage. Have some older carm blends in my celler and they seem to be holding fine. Carm in short to my palate is a silkier softer version of merlot. but have had some 100% carms that would stand up to big cabs and sarrahs. a very versitale variatle.going to make a blend of carm sarrah and cab this spring and maybe a little vigonier, just to screw with my wine snob friends .LOL have fun with it art


----------



## fishman (Mar 24, 2010)

*thanks*

going to make it from fresh fruit. some of my friends are going the juice route.So we can compare. this will be my first crush but have a very expirienced guy i'm working with on this project. going to really try to extract as much as we can ,push the ferm , then MLF, then some medium french oak for at least 18 months, will post the recipe and the blends when we finish with the crush. any help or ideas appreciated. art


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 24, 2010)

Where are you guys getting your juice? I take it your getting some from Jerilu this spring. Have you been up to Walkers in Dunkirk? I also heard yesterday that sometime in the spring that Presque Isle sells off any extra that they have already completed but just didn't bottle.


----------

